# Small joke butt funny!-- Guts VS Balls!



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

GUT vs. Balls

There is a medical distinction. We've all heard about people having guts or balls, but do you really know the difference between them? In an effort to keep you informed, the definitions are listed below:

GUTS - Is arriving home late after a night out with the guys, being met by your wife with a broom, and having the guts to ask: 'Are you still cleaning, or are you flying somewhere?'

BALLS - Is coming home late after a night out with the guys, smelling of perfume and beer, lipstick on your collar, slapping your wife on the butt and having the balls to say: You're next, Chubby.'

I hope this clears up any confusion on the definitions. 
Medically speaking there is no difference in the outcome. Both result in death.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

A good one for a Friday morning!

And today is Friday the 13th, how appropriate. I think I'll try this tonight with the LOML and check out my luck. NOT!


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Once upon a time I had both GUTS and BALLS. I think they were sergically removed on my wedding night.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

No Guts, No Balls, No Glory


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll try both of those out at home, just as soon as they come up with a cure for dead.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

A bit like..

If a man speaks in the forest and there are no women to hear him… is he still wrong?


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Very funny. Thanks Mark!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lmao…good one degoose…my wifes prego with my final child but she wants another one so maybe i'll pull a stunt once the babys born


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Deadman walking, there Mark!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

true true


----------

